# Etsy businesses...



## CuriousWanderer (Feb 23, 2014)

Do you have one? Is it worth it or would you rather have your own website to sell from?
Do you feel that your prices are having to be lowered in order to complete with the market on Etsy?


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

CuriousWanderer said:


> Do you have one? Is it worth it or would you rather have your own website to sell from?
> Do you feel that your prices are having to be lowered in order to complete with the market on Etsy?


 I think it depends on what you're selling. The fee's are fair (ish) but it's a big marketplace and you have to compete. It also helps if you have a sizeable friends list and know how to market yourself online as it's really about getting in front of people.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

My daughter has a business on etsy selling her own art work. She makes some nice spending money. She uses artfinder to help market her work. And my credit card to pay her fees that are not taken directly from each sale


----------



## commonthistle (Oct 13, 2014)

I've had a store for a few years now, and for me it just isn't worth it any more. I used to get more sales, but once it was opened up to no longer just be handmade items. I've been looking for an alternative, and an actually thinking of my own website. *shrug*


----------



## dream-a-lot (Apr 13, 2015)

I've had a small shop for a little over a year. One needs to constantly add new items to be seen or near the beginning of the search. There are 250 page results for popular made items. I know there are shops that are making good money, but with only 50 items in my shop and no new listings, I don't make much. Gas money here and there. I have two little ones now so I dont have time to sew and take and post pictures. I do like to shop on Etsy or Ebay though.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Someone recently told me they saw cheap Chinese goods on etsy....how very sad.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Why don't some folks with Etsy shops post a link to their shop right here? As I understand it links to your shop help lift you in search engine rankings. I will be completely honest and say I have no way to know how that works but... 

Here's mine, it's just a hobby shop that my daughter opened a few days ago. She's 11 and learning about teh internet.... :/

https://www.etsy.com/shop/BoneyardEnt?ref=hdr_shop_menu


----------



## Kenny69 (Jul 26, 2015)

I agree, it is sad they opened it up. My daughter wants to start selling on Etsy too. She makes has and scarves and other crocheted items. Anyway, I also want to offer to anyone that wants a website done and or hosted to contact me. My brother and I do that for a living. It is tough to make money online anymore. So many people are doing the same thing. Good luck.


----------

